# how often should i change moss?



## Delbertsavage

The title says it all really....just wondering how often should I change the moss in my Leo's wet hide? Thank you in advance : )


----------



## Mujician

I think you just have to exercise common sense here. The geckos won't use it to poo in as they tend to favour a corner of the viv they don't frequent often. I use the dehydrated moss you have to pour water over. I only really replace it when it starts breaking up. It's at this point I'll take box out and give it a good old scrub. Obviously if the outside of the nix gets soiled I'll give it a clean when it needs it.


----------



## JamesJ

Mujician said:


> I think you just have to exercise common sense here. The geckos won't use it to poo in as they tend to favour a corner of the viv they don't frequent often. I use the dehydrated moss you have to pour water over. I only really replace it when it starts breaking up. It's at this point I'll take box out and give it a good old scrub. Obviously if the outside of the nix gets soiled I'll give it a clean when it needs it.


Ours all used to poop in their ecoearth hides. That's why we just use damp kitchen roll in the bottom now :bash:


----------



## Delbertsavage

Thank you she already has a little spot she likes to poop in...only problem its right behind the door so I have to practically put my head in the viv every morning to check it lol! I just wondered about the moss because she literally spends all day in there...she hasn't bothered with the hides on either the cool side or the warm, she is obviously a girl who likes to stay in the middle, so I just wondered if it would need changing more often because she spends so much time in there. I spray it everyday because it dries out .its prorep live moss I'm assuming that's different to the stuff you mentioned?


----------



## beaniebopps

I've got 3 geckos in a viv with 2 moss hides and 2 normal hides - theres normally at least 1 gecko in each of the 2 moss hides. They don't poo in it, so I only change the moss every 3-6 months if I'm being honest, more frequently if the females are egg laying.


----------



## Mujician

James_and_Hana said:


> Ours all used to poop in their ecoearth hides. That's why we just use damp kitchen roll in the bottom now :bash:


You need to have a word!! Or perhaps mine are just well behaved!


----------



## JamesJ

Mujician said:


> You need to have a word!! Or perhaps mine are just well behaved!


Tell me about it! Cause when it stays damp and they've pooped it smells loads more  silly geckos. Not like the snakes, if they poop in their hide they won't go back in til it's cleaned lol!


----------

